# Kendine göre



## dudasd

In theory, I understand this phrase, it is in all the dictionaries and I've seen many examples of it so far. But in this sentence I can't quite understand what it means:

_Kendilerine göre düşkün konumda  zavallı insanların öykülerini acımasız bir gevezelikle, hiç bir mahremiyet duygusu göstermeden anlatıyorlardı._

(You already guess, Iskender Pala.)

The protagonist is criticizing  the Western writers, because they ruthlessly reveal people's privacy in their novels. The rest of the sentence is OK, I am just not sure how to translate the underlined part.

_With a soulless garrulity/indiscretion, without showing a slightest feeling for other people's privacy, they used to describe unfortunate people... _

What should I do with _kendilerine göre düşkün konumda_ now?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## boggiee

dudasd said:


> _Kendilerine göre düşkün konumda  zavallı insanların öykülerini acımasız bir gevezelikle, hiç bir mahremiyet duygusu göstermeden anlatıyorlardı._



_Düşkün _refers to _low/inferior _in that sentence. I think you are confused about that word.

I hope it helps.


----------



## dudasd

Sorry, I don't understand your explanation.

I don't understand what "_Kendilerine göre_" means here, what it is connected with... I don't know how to explain. And because it is confusing me, I also don't know how to apply _"düşkün konumda"_, how to connect everything in this sentence.


----------



## boggiee

Sorry for the confusion.

The writer makes a comprasion between those people. It is all about the status.

_Kendilerine göre düşkün durumda _means _lower than themselves _or _inferior to themselves._


----------



## dudasd

Thank you.  Just to check if I understood well - "_With a soulless indiscretion, without showing a slightest feeling for other people's privacy, they (THE WRITERS) used to describe unfortunate people who had found themselves in a worse situation than them (THE WRITERS)?_


----------



## boggiee

That's OK. 👍


----------



## dudasd

Thank you very much!


----------



## Cahittinsan

lower than themselves. .


----------

